# BEER SALE SHOOTOUT - Walmart/HEB/Randalls/CVS/Kroger



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Sitting on my thumb at home waiting for phone/email with good news of job interview(s). Just scratched myself and walked out to the mailbox. Stuffed with flyers. Thought I would contribute and do a bit of legwork for everyone. 24buds, you are most welcome!  Maybe i'll get down that way someday and meet some of you fine folks.

Without further f'in around, I give you:

*The pre-Memorial Day sale Beer Sale Shoot-out!

You are welcome!*

*Walmart:*
Bud Light = 13.97/20pk cans.

*Kroger:*
Bud Lt, Miller Lt, Coors Lt (doesn't specify cans/bottles) = 14.99/case 
Budweiser or MGD64 = 14.99/case 12oz. cans
It also says "selected varietes" 
Limit 2 with $10 additional purchase

*CVS Pharmacy:
*Busch (and prolly Busch Lt) = 15.99/30pk 12oz. cans
Corona, Heineken or Dos Equis = 12.99/12pk bottles 12oz.
Some wine on sale "Smoking Loon" , Villa Costa or Barefoot 1.5L = 8.99

*Randalls:
*Shiner, Dos Equis = 11.88/12pk 12oz. bottles
Corona, Bud Lt Lime, Blue Moon (hell yeah!) = 12.99/12pk 12oz. bottles
Heineken, Model = 13.99/12pk 12oz. bottles
Bud, Miller, Coors = 16.77/case 12oz. cans
Busch Lt = 14.88/30pk 12oz. cans
Coors Lt = 14.88/20pk 12oz. bottles
Smirnoff Ice (really?), Sam Adams, Modelo = 6.88/6pk 12oz. bottles
BV, Mondavi and other wines on sale. Too much to list.
_These are "card" prices is what the ad says_

*HEB:
*Bud, Bud Lt = 12.97/20pk 12oz. cans or bottles (no limit)
Miller Lt, Coors Lt = 12.97/20pk 12oz. bottles (limit=2)

They all have typical meat sales, and most had sodas on sale.

So there you have it. A full beer sale comparison on the biggest names in town. Specs may have the best pricing, but I don't get a mail flyer from them!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I can get 24 packs of Miller Lite for $10, now thats a beer special, I know someone that is in the business and as soon as the sell buy date passes they have to remove from the store---how you think those driver's/salesman make their money. rs


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

gee, you're a serious "smart shopper." thanks.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Bilge Bait, for "contributing"!:spineyes::brew2:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

as a tear rolls down my face, I would like to say thank you. I will now load up an a variety of Bud and Bud Light. Ice from Buccees Billystix in hand and fish till a fall over. Thanks for the heads up! I am out of green, but I owe ya 24!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> I can get 24 packs of Miller Lite for $10, now thats a beer special, I know someone that is in the business and as soon as the sell buy date passes they have to remove from the store---how you think those driver's/salesman make their money. rs


 Does this friend want to sell 24 some Buds?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Hmmmm... and just think. I need to buy like... 10 Cases for this coming week I am on vacation!


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you so much, talk about a great post. Green your way.
:brew2::brew::brew2:


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

We are more excited about this than the Black Friday ads they run after Thanksgiving...


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> I can get 24 packs of Miller Lite for $10, now thats a beer special, I know someone that is in the business and as soon as the sell buy date passes they have to remove from the store---how you think those driver's/salesman make their money. rs


WOW, If your Buddy wants an extra 10$ a week let me know.24 PK Miller Lite is my favorite.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

Here are the sale prices from Specs. I pulled this off their website.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I've died and gone to heaven! 


24Buds said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I am out of green, but I owe ya 24!


I tagged him for ya.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Good info - Greenies for the effort!!!


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> I can get 24 packs of Miller Lite for $10, now thats a beer special, I know someone that is in the business and as soon as the sell buy date passes they have to remove from the store---how you think those driver's/salesman make their money. rs


Good deal but then you have to drink that nasty as* Miller Lite!


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

*WOW! NOW THATS A LOW PRICE!*


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Why don't they ever put Coors Original on sale? I love my yella bellies, but dang they're breakin me.


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

LBS said:


> Why don't they ever put Coors Original on sale? I love my yella bellies, but dang they're breakin me.


Huh! I thought you were joking. I went back and looked at everything. Coors Lt only.

Someone has to have it on sale.

It has been a long, long time since I have put my lips on an ice-cold 32.5 degrees Coors original banquet beer. I have a gallon of Turkey in the fridge, but I may just have to go get some Coors tomorrow.

Bilge


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Spec's beer prices sux for domestic, but if you bring in an advertisement they'll match.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Mmmmm*



Bilge Bait said:


> Huh! I thought you were joking. I went back and looked at everything. Coors Lt only.
> 
> Someone has to have it on sale.
> 
> ...


I usually drink Coors Light, but the mother in law accidentally bought the banquets for our Easter celebration and I haven't drank a bullet since...the banquets are pretty dang tasty.


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

Mark454 said:


> *WOW! NOW THATS A LOW PRICE!*


Excuse me, but did you say something about a low price?:biggrin:

Spec's will honor competitors prices if you take in the sale ad from the other store!, I know, I asked!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah ALL of Specs beer prices suck


----------

